

1950s SciFi flame letter unwittingly contains prescient Google reference - jgamman
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/06/they-pay-brisk-money-for-this-crap.html

======
huxley
Hardly. Chandler was slagging SciFi by making a reference to perennial loser
Barney Google, well known through newspaper comics and music in that day:
[http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/s/spikejones9866/barneygoogle3...](http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/s/spikejones9866/barneygoogle324005.html#.T9iVdytYuM4)

